# DIY pedal/2 guitars - 2 amps, + tuner?!



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

So, a question for all you pedal builders out there...

Is it possible to build a pedal that will allow me to switch between two different setups (electric + amp, acoustic + DI), and also build in a tuner out??! If so....how would I go about building that? I would want the tuner out to act as a mute for both rigs, if possible!!

I'm thinking that the solution to this is easy...but I'm a noob when it comes to DIY pedals - so I'm appealing to the great minds out there!

Thanks!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like this is whatyou want: http://roadrageprogear.com/abba.html
$65 you can get it from Scott at Axe and or from roadrage themselves.












2 guitars in switchable and 2 amps out switchable...


Quietly switch back and forth between your amps and guitars with out unpluging. A very pedal board friendly size of 2 7/8" x 4 3/4" x 2 3/8" (including switches and jacks) makes it super easy to fit in your existing rig. Individual LED's for both the guitars and amps.

Ultra quiet operation X style wiring and solid construction makes our 2 in - 2 out box a must to have.

The possibilities:
1. 2 guitars in - 2 amps out
2. 2 guitar in - 1 amp out - Tuner Mute Out

Built with function and style, everything about this pedal shows pride in workmanship.

Our 2 In - 2 Out pedal sells for $65.99


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw that...and it's exactly what I want - except I want a third switch that will act as a tuner/mute for both guitars (so I can tune with one tuner)! Any other ideas? If I can't get what I'm looking for, I'll be buying what you posted.

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I find breaking things into block diagrams can simplify the process of identifying the pieces I need to build something. So if I under stand your request you want to select between two input sources, mute to tune that source, and then select between two output sources for that input.

In block diagram format:



Non-isolated A/B switch schematics for the input selection are here: http://www.beavisaudio.com/Projects/ABSwitches/

For a tuner mute use one of the above, in reverse (plug the output from the A/B guitar selector into the output of another one and send one line to the tuner and the other on to the isolated A/B selector for your amp/DI).

I don't know of a schematic off hand for an isolated amp selector but you can search over at http://www.diystompboxes.com/ -- there's bound to be some posts there that cover it.

You can build 'em all in to one box so you've only got two sets of ins, two outs and a tuner out. Or you can opt to buy those components separately from a manufacturer and string together your switching/tuning system that way.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm looking for - thanks Ian. So it can be done....excellent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

dan_ said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for - thanks Ian. So it can be done....excellent.


No sweat. Personally I would build these modular. At least I wouldn't combined the isolated amp A/B selector block with the other two. That way you can share an effects path for both guitars before selecting which amp to route the signal to.

And if you don't want to build you can use off-the-shelf components from Canadian-made Radial Engineering's BigShot lineup:

A/B instrument selector with tuner mute: http://www.tonebone.com/re-bigshot-io.htm
And an A/B/Y amp selector that isolates the paths: http://www.tonebone.com/re-bigshot-aby.htm

Between those two boxes you run your effects and you've got a shared effects chain now. Nice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> And if you don't want to build you can use off-the-shelf components from Canadian-made Radial Engineering's BigShot lineup:
> 
> A/B instrument selector with tuner mute: http://www.tonebone.com/re-bigshot-io.htm
> 
> ...


+1 on the Radial Bigshots!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

iaresee said:


> No sweat. Personally I would build these modular. At least I wouldn't combined the isolated amp A/B selector block with the other two. That way you can share an effects path for both guitars before selecting which amp to route the signal to.
> 
> And if you don't want to build you can use off-the-shelf components from Canadian-made Radial Engineering's BigShot lineup:
> 
> ...


The only thing that makes me nervous is the fact that it will always be one electric plus one acoustic guitar...i'm not too sure about feeding my acoustic through my effects chain, into my amp.....or feeding my electric through the DI into the soundboard  Given that, what's your take on those two build options? Still go with modularity, versus a combined build?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

dan_ said:


> The only thing that makes me nervous is the fact that it will always be one electric plus one acoustic guitar...i'm not too sure about feeding my acoustic through my effects chain, into my amp.....or feeding my electric through the DI into the soundboard  Given that, what's your take on those two build options? Still go with modularity, versus a combined build?


I'd still go with the Radial units personally. They're great building blocks to have around and just 'cause you *could* feed your acoustic into your doesn't mean you would, right? Just stomp to switch to DI and then to acoustic. And disable your effects.

Of course, I'll admit it seems to me your problem isn't that you want to route two different instruments through some common and effects and select from two different output sources. Your problem, as I see it, is that you've got an acoustic guitar and an electric guitar setup on stage with you and you want to share a tuner. Everything you've said makes me feel like, at the heart of it, that's all you really want to do here. :smile:


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

You have it pegged...I'm looking for a simple solution that will keep me down to few pedals, make my life easy while switching instruments.

I must say though, at that heart of all this, I'm looking for an excuse to break into the realm of DIY pedals...an easy project to roll up my sleeves on.

I appreciate you being my virtual 'sounding board' here, though, if that's any consolation to you!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

dan_ said:


> You have it pegged...I'm looking for a simple solution that will keep me down to few pedals, make my life easy while switching instruments.


Having two separate signal paths share a common tuner is actually a bit tough. You need to split the signals and merge them and you're into active mixing to do that and maintain fidelity.



> I must say though, at that heart of all this, I'm looking for an excuse to break into the realm of DIY pedals...an easy project to roll up my sleeves on.


Ahh, well my three box block diagram is a great set of DIY projects. You can do the middle and the right hand box as one unit (A/B + tuner mute) or as two separate boxes. I'd keep it simple if you want to DIY it.



> I appreciate you being my virtual 'sounding board' here, though, if that's any consolation to you!!


No sweat man.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Why not just buy another tuner?
Would be the easiest & possibly cheapest route. Also you wouldn't be adding to the effects chain of your electric.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## CarlUpright (Oct 17, 2010)

I know this thread is dead but I had the same problem with my upright basses. I made this shematic last night. 

ABRigSwitch.png picture by carlupright - Photobucket


----------

